# Double speed wax "greasy" residue



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello! I've been doing some DA work today. Didn't manage to get round the whole car but I covered each complete panel with BH DSW as I went around and then buffed it off. I worked out of the brilliant sunlight that we've had. 

Obviously it's quite warm for most in the U.K. at the minute and I wasn't overly surpsied to see that the wax which I keep in the garage had sofened up. There was an odd watery layer on the top. I ended up applying too much and leaving it too long on the first panel (previously used in winter conditions). I stuck the DSW in the fridge while working on the next panel and it returned to a more familiar state.

My issue is that in the blazing sun, the clarity of the paint is slightly hidden by what appears to be some remaining DSW. There's kind of a greasy layer in some places (particularly panel 1 - no surprises) which makes it look like micro-marring. I can be sure it is not micro-marring as wiping the panel in the other direction (vertical or horizontal) will change the direction of the "defect". 

It's nothing too major as this is a daily driver and I'm kind of hoping/ expecting after a bit of driving and a wash or two, it'll probably disappear. 

Is there anything I should do or can I be reassured it'll go with time? 

Cheers


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Also the paint is from a VAG car and its black.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

This happened on my black Focus back in August with DSW too. I had to strip it off in the end as each time I washed it the greasiness came back.


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Not the answer I was hoping for :/ what did you strip it with? IPA?


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Did you reapply without issue or use something else?


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi mate, I had the same issue on my Celica. It's solid black, so the hazing was quite pronounced. I washed the car a few days later and went over it with some Zaino Z6 and it's good as gold again. Can't speak for other detail sprays, but it worked for me. Z6 is pricey, but I got it at waxstock last year a bit cheaper. Give it a good wash and try a proven detail spray like gold class or rapid detailer. It may work.


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi thanks. I haven't looked all around the car but it was pronounced on the door which I applied pre-refrigerating! Hopefully the rest of the car is alright. It's as shame as i really liked dsw when i first used it in winter. I will bare your method in mind  I have some citrus bling, which is a bit of an all-rounder but might be worth a shot with that since i've got it laying around


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

President Swirl said:


> Hi mate, I had the same issue on my Celica. It's solid black, so the hazing was quite pronounced. I washed the car a few days later and went over it with some Zaino Z6 and it's good as gold again. Can't speak for other detail sprays, but it worked for me. Z6 is pricey, but I got it at waxstock last year a bit cheaper. Give it a good wash and try a proven detail spray like gold class or rapid detailer. It may work.


Did you reapply or go for something else??


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi mate, not topped it up yet. Z6 shouldn't add much, it's a q.d that works best in conjunction with their own stuff. I'm sure the DSW is still there o.k and I just removed the hazing. When I get chance, I may correct the paint, and apply something from my collection. I tend not to obsess too much about a wax this time of year. I'll slap something on if the mood strikes, usually Sonax BSD. The winter's where I get the coats on. ( the car.) Best of luck with whatever you decide. Anyway I can help, keep the thread going! Have a nice weekend.


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Benfr16 said:


> Did you reapply without issue or use something else?


Stripped it with SRP in the end and AG tar & adhesive remover in the end.

Then re-waxed with HD wax.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

The easiest wax to use in the sun is Farecla Supergloss paste wax. You can leave it all day!


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

Sawel said:


> The easiest wax to use in the sun is Farecla Supergloss paste wax. You can leave it all day!


I second that, have used it for years in the sun. Easy on, easy off even if you apply it on in a heavy manner. A wax that lasts a good 5 months for me on a daily driver that sleeps outside if I apply 2 layers and there is no waiting time between application of layers. IMO it performs as good as waxes twice its price.
regards
todds
ps easier to use than the old version of autoglym hd wax that many compare it too in the past.


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Benfr16 said:


> Did you reapply or go for something else??


Just wanted to say a QD was a good shout. It seems that my initial complaint simply went away with a wash. I didn't get to cover the whole car some am doing the odd remaining bit when I can be bothered. I did a one step polish on the roof the other day. The greasy layer was still real bad after washing; I could see it as I was drying the roof.

I remembered your suggestion and a few squirts of Citrus bling at 3:1 cleared it up straight away.

Thanks again


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Basically you have to follow BH instructions but in any event any differences seen on panels will just be the product 'bloom' and will gas off on its own accord - or QD etc as mentioned :thumb:


----------

